# leggy babys tears



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have some light starved babys tears (Soleirolia soleirolii) that have become quite leggy. Will trimming back all the leggy stems and puttin it way back under good light make it low growing again or is it ruined?


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

When mine get leggy, I just trim it back and it gets bushier. You might want to get some brighter light on it. That could prevent the problem in the first place.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

ryno71 said:


> I have some light starved babys tears (Soleirolia soleirolii) that have become quite leggy. Will trimming back all the leggy stems and puttin it way back under good light make it low growing again or is it ruined?



The idea of trimming plants back is to have them re-sprout new stems at lower nodes; in many cases multiple separate stems sprout. The plant is shorter and bushier. If the plants are already "leggy" or long they're not going to get shorter but under better light the new growth will be much less leggy. If you want, you can chop up the cuttings so that they're even shorter and can get even more bushy.

Hope this helped

Andy


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies


----------

